# regulators



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

291080605828

161225464425

good luck


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> 291080605828
> 
> 161225464425
> 
> good luck


your more daring than me......


> Since I am unable to formally test it or verify calibration, I am obligated to list this unit as “Not Working”


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

There is always risk involve.
Are you willing to take the risk?

there is a function check thread to test the regulator, good luck.


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

That first one looks pretty nice.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The first one has miss matched gauges (one stainless and one brass) the second is OLD.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

How about this one 111272722457? It has a 15psi output max. Ideal for co
2 reactor. Send seller a message and offer him $50 shipped. He will accept it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> How about this one 111272722457? It has a 15psi output max. Ideal for co
> 2 reactor. Send seller a message and offer him $50 shipped. He will accept it.


Are you sure that's a good one? I mean, it's a rebranded Victor.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

271397948053

380822347335

a couple more, good luck


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

350812427520 but I wasn't sure.. looks risky for some reason.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

380822347335 is a nice one. bet you I can get it for $40 shipped!!!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

KribsDirect said:


> 350812427520 but I wasn't sure.. looks risky for some reason.


nice reg, it is risky, there was a reason for the missing high pressure gauge.
if it works, still need to find a matched high pressure gauge, extra cost. If just need something to get by, the non-matched looking gauge, still costs.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

the htp500 I mentioned is sold!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

Bettatail said:


> 291080605828
> 
> 161225464425
> 
> good luck


 
What exactly do these numbers link to ?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Flee bay.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Are you sure that's a good one? I mean, it's a rebranded Victor.


Victors are no good anymore?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

denske said:


> Victors are no good anymore?


No, they're perfectly fine. It's an inside joke because Alan and Betta have dissed the Victor regulator a lot. Just don't dare put an Ideal needle valve or a Burkert solenoid on it though. (Also an inside joke. Ideal and Burkerts are good as well.)


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

What would be a good price for an HPT 500?


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Where can you get a replacement adjustment knob? Are they easy to swap out? Mines old and beat up.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

denske said:


> Where can you get a replacement adjustment knob? Are they easy to swap out? Mines old and beat up.


You'll probably need to call a distributor or the manufacturer. It requires removing the nameplate on the knob to expose the nuts. Relatively easy to do. Also, while you're at it, you can adjust the maximum working pressure to something more ideal for your purposes. If it's too low, you can increase it.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

281266238322 caught my eye. Might need a good polishing tho.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

A few concoa/rebrand Ive been looking at. 
251219372186
131038078929
331040514761
121262078730


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

rdmustang1 said:


> 281266238322 caught my eye. Might need a good polishing tho.


That'sa low pressure reg. it only works with a reactor.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

what do you think about this 
131104277776 
360661433516


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

wintu said:


> what do you think about this
> 131104277776
> 360661433516


all good, but the first one is 15 psi max output, need a reactor.


There is a heavy duty harris 9296 at the moment, good luck.
251456645010


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Just picked up a stainless steel Parker IR6000. Nicest and smallest regulator I have seen. It's very convenience for tight space. Posting pix soon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> Just picked up a stainless steel Parker IR6000. Nicest and smallest regulator I have seen. It's very convenience for tight space. Posting pix soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Is it a rebuild? I was watching one of these also. They are nice!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

KribsDirect said:


> Is it a rebuild? I was watching one of these also. They are nice!


Not rebuild. Spotless 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> Not rebuild. Spotless
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


NICE! Those are around $1k new from what I was told. I'm glad you scored such a great regulator. The minimal look is quite appealing. I haven't checked on the bay but I hope the one I have bookmarked on my laptop is still there, I'm getting it next week if so.

Congrats!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

KribsDirect said:


> NICE! Those are around $1k new from what I was told. I'm glad you scored such a great regulator. The minimal look is quite appealing. I haven't checked on the bay but I hope the one I have bookmarked on my laptop is still there, I'm getting it next week if so.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! In my opinion this ir6000 and the matheson 3871+ are very useful for our purpose because of the small size. They fit nicely inside the stand. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk










Next to the hpt500 and matheson 3810. As you can see the ir6000 is shorter and the pressure knob is smaller.









The air products gauges are huge. I'm going to look for smaller gauges. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

So far so good with the first stage leakage test. This is going to be my baby.











Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Bettatail said:


>


Lol! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is a nice Victor HPT500. Don't let the high asking price scare you. Low ball the seller. 
1311222658

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal18seven (Aug 31, 2012)

How low is low I offered him 90


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Kal18seven said:


> How low is low I offered him 90


did he accept?


----------



## Kal18seven (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes for 100


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Kal18seven said:


> How low is low I offered him 90


Congrats! That is a very good price.







Kal18seven said:


> Yes for 100




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal18seven (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up! Now I gotta find parts for it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Alan, your Co2 collection is rivalling Bettatails,


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

One last test before it goes out. Im having a seller remorse on this system. It's a brand new unit.....










FlyingHellFish said:


> Alan, your Co2 collection is rivalling Bettatails,



Oh you don't know what he has. Put it this way. I have been to his house


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Since VCR seal builds been done, I like to see someone do a build with digital gauges and a mass flow meter.

No needle valve, just a big metal box that controls the flow electronically, and it all has to be panel mounted. Also, have a LED blink for each bubble output, and have it hook up to a computer that records the data. Then add wireless capabilities so you can remotely monitor and control it.

Challenge accepted?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Since VCR seal builds been done, I like to see someone do a build with digital gauges and a mass flow meter.
> 
> No needle valve, just a big metal box that controls the flow electronically, and it all has to be panel mounted. Also, have a LED blink for each bubble output, and have it hook up to a computer that records the data. Then add wireless capabilities so you can remotely monitor and control it.
> 
> Challenge accepted?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Hahahahah

"I said, oh lord! There a fire!"


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just picked up these off evilbay for $57:










Looks like 2x stainless Air Producuts dual stage, a Concoa and some plastic regulator. He takes returns so I figured I'd take a risk.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Oh come on, where were these deals when I was looking for a regulator! 

Good score, 57 for all three is awesome.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

bunch of concoa 432 ss on evilbay this is one of them 141203292988 what you guys would offer for this one?


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

wintu said:


> bunch of concoa 432 ss on evilbay this is one of them 141203292988 what you guys would offer for this one?


Probably worth somewhere between $50-$100 shipped. Unfortunately the prices fluctuate quite a bit. It is an oxygen regulator which reduces it's value slightly as many CO2 enthusiasts won't reuse a regulator used for a corrosive gas. If you want one soon I'd say even $110 or $120 wouldn't be a horrible price but not a steal either. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do. In reality this is probably a $800 (new) regulator.

Just my opinion. There are plenty of more experienced buyers on here.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

rdmustang1 said:


> Just picked up these off evilbay for $57:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:icon_conf
typical impulse purchase....

The two shiny regulators are the airproducts, chrome plated.

all three regulators, not the right output pressure range, but you can use them anyway.
The 15 psi max regulator, has to be used with reactor, the other two 250psi max output, better find some solenoids that can handle high MOPD.

the price is low and no other competitors, there is always a reason...

now the real problem is: where can you find the right low cost solenoids and the metering valves for all three regulators?


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> :icon_conf
> typical impulse purchase....
> 
> The two shiny regulators are the airproducts, chrome plated.
> ...


If the regulator's low side is set to 10 or 20 psi why would you need a solenoid that handles 250 psi? It'd be safer but not required unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

rdmustang1 said:


> If the regulator's low side is set to 10 or 20 psi why would you need a solenoid that handles 250 psi? It'd be safer but not required unless I'm missing something.


you can set the output at low with 250psi max output regulator, but to be safe, better use a solenoid that can handle 200pis MOPD, just for in case.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

wintu said:


> bunch of concoa 432 ss on evilbay this is one of them 141203292988 what you guys would offer for this one?


This is used. I wouldn't spend more than $50 for it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

AlanLe said:


> This is used. I wouldn't spend more than $50 for it.


offered him $70 and he wants $120 i guess he is going to keep them all


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> One last test before it goes out. Im having a seller remorse on this system. It's a brand new unit.....
> View attachment 279170
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel too bad. It will have a nice home with plenty of other shiny parts lol.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

datsunissan28 said:


> Don't feel too bad. It will have a nice home with plenty of other shiny parts lol.


+1

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

This one doesn't look bad:

261264121264


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

rdmustang1 said:


> This one doesn't look bad:
> 
> 261264121264


it is a nice one.

for the metering valve, make sure search keyword is "metering valve", there will be a lot of swagelok S series and M series show up.
the 1/8 NPT port version is rarer and higher price than 1/4 compression tube port versions, but you can order the 1/4 tube end to 1/8 male npt adapter from swagelok, or find this adapter on evil bay for less.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> it is a nice one.
> 
> for the metering valve, make sure search keyword is "metering valve", there will be a lot of swagelok S series and M series show up.
> the 1/8 NPT port version is rarer and higher price than 1/4 compression tube port versions, but you can order the 1/4 tube end to 1/8 male npt adapter from swagelok, or find this adapter on evil bay for less.


When you use the tube to NPT adapters do you need to use ferrules? I've done this once with ferrules but try to stay away from tube ends because of the cost of ferrules plus the NPT adapters for each end. It ends up adding over $20 to the price of the valve. Sometimes even more.

[EDIT]: Also, if you had 2 pieces (needle valve and check valve) that have tube connections, how would you connect them? Would evilbay item 140803807113 be appropriate (1/4" version)?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

rdmustang1 said:


> When you use the tube to NPT adapters do you need to use ferrules? I've done this once with ferrules but try to stay away from tube ends because of the cost of ferrules plus the NPT adapters for each end. It ends up adding over $20 to the price of the valve. Sometimes even more.


yes, need the ferrules.
there is only one way to go around adapter, use tube/air hose.:icon_frow

To build a system, the cost here and there will add up a bunch, but if you do enough research and wait for the right time to strike, you can lower the total cost, not by much though. a total spending of $150+ is normal for a chrome plated regulator system. a nice full stainless steel unit, normally well over $200, sometimes cost double, if searching the parts in the dark alone. 
successfully build a system with good parts and really low cost, not necessary means you are lucky on the next project.



rdmustang1 said:


> [EDIT]: Also, if you had 2 pieces (needle valve and check valve) that have tube connections, how would you connect them? Would evilbay item 140803807113 be appropriate (1/4" version)?


search for "1/4 tube jumper"
121282915328


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> search for "1/4 tube jumper"
> 121282915328


I think I know the answer, but do tube jumpers need ferrules?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

rdmustang1 said:


> I think I know the answer, but do tube jumpers need ferrules?


there are ferrules in the jumper.

I believe "jumper" is not an official swagelok part, but "jumper" is how its called. it is two set of nuts, furreules, and a 1/4 tube or 1/4 tube connector run between.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

251461905830


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> 251461905830


Isn't the low side a little on the high end (200psi)?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

max output is about 125psi.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Most of us always go for stainless steel or chrome. How about brass?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Bettatail gave me a 2 way output solenoid. This is what I came up with. 















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice builds! Brass is just fine in my book! Looking good!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

AlanLe said:


> Bettatail gave me a 2 way output solenoid. This is what I came up with.
> View attachment 281418
> 
> View attachment 281426
> ...


:eek5:
Alan, this solenoid is a rare find, extreme low wattage but high MOPD, it is wasted to put this solenoid on this regulator, or you will put it on the SGT500 when the SGT show up?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> :eek5:
> Alan, this solenoid is a rare find, extreme low wattage but high MOPD, it is wasted to put this solenoid on this regulator, or you will put it on the SGT500 when the SGT show up?


Long story short. Seller had an SGL500 and thought he had an SGT. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Good deal for 20lbs co2 tank. 231156152020

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

AlanLe said:


> Good deal for 20lbs co2 tank. 231156152020
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I would buy one of these except no shops near me fill 20 lb. tanks. They all do swaps.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

even better price on a new 20lbs http://www.bvrgelements.com/product/New-Aluminum-20-lb-CO2-Tank/
Where I live all the shops fill your tank on the spot, while you wait, no swaps...


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

...


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool thread. Keep posting so I can learn more. Here's what I just put together on a budget and wish I got a better regulator... 

Found an empty 20lb tank on craigslist for $40, swapped out at airgas for a full tank for $14. Today was the first day using it. 

On the lookout for a better regulator now.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it possible to adjust the working max working pressure on a regulator? I remember reading a thread recently where someone mentioned that after you take off the faceplate from the regulator knob you can adjust the nut and adjust the max working pressure.


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> ...


Nice build but are those polished brass gauges on that chromed reg.? :eek5: I can't really tell cause of the lighting.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> Is it possible to adjust the working max working pressure on a regulator? I remember reading a thread recently where someone mentioned that after you take off the faceplate from the regulator knob you can adjust the nut and adjust the max working pressure.


Yes, that's what you do. Essentially, the nut prevents you from turning the handle any farther clockwise which is how it sets the max WP. You can increase or decrease WP this way.

Also, you can adjust the max inlet pressure by removing the acorn nut on the back and turning the screw out, though the minimum inlet pressure may still be higher than 843 psi.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Yes, that's what you do. Essentially, the nut prevents you from turning the handle any farther clockwise which is how it sets the max WP. You can increase or decrease WP this way.
> 
> Also, you can adjust the max inlet pressure by removing the acorn nut on the back and turning the screw out, though the minimum inlet pressure may still be higher than 843 psi.


sweet! now time to cross my fingers and hope that the sgt 500 i bought is in working condition. I was pretty bummed that it only had a 15 psi max output but for the price i got it for, I'm satisfied :icon_redf unless it doesn't pass testing....

are sgt 500 regulators worth rebuilding? The rebuild kit might end up costing more than what i paid for the regulator...


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> sweet! now time to cross my fingers and hope that the sgt 500 i bought is in working condition. I was pretty bummed that it only had a 15 psi max output but for the price i got it for, I'm satisfied :icon_redf unless it doesn't pass testing....
> 
> are sgt 500 regulators worth rebuilding? The rebuild kit might end up costing more than what i paid for the regulator...


Those regs. were factory assembled in a clean room then helium tested. With that said if one can find a rebuild kit, for our purpose, it could be rebuilt in a bedroom with no issues. However the 15psi outlet pressure can only be used with a reactor style diffuser. From my experience even then it is still light on pressure.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

RLee said:


> Nice build but are those polished brass gauges on that chromed reg.? :eek5: I can't really tell cause of the lighting.


Thanks! The middle part is bare brass. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> Is it possible to adjust the working max working pressure on a regulator? I remember reading a thread recently where someone mentioned that after you take off the faceplate from the regulator knob you can adjust the nut and adjust the max working pressure.



That was me. And it was the Matheson with the snap cap. Other regulators have glue on plastic/paper covers. 

You can adjust the adjustment knob but not the actual max. You have to take the regulator apart. Betttail knows how, but it dangerous.

Basically, if your regulator has a max of 100, you can set the nut to 50 psi and it won't screw on any further. 

If the regulator has a max of 100, you're stuck with 100 psi. Unless you open that thing up and toy around with the springs.

Oh and don't take the covers off the Concoa series, it's glue on and will never look the same. I took the cover off the manual on/off valve and it was glue directly on the nut.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That was me. And it was the Matheson with the snap cap. Other regulators have glue on plastic/paper covers.
> 
> You can adjust the adjustment knob but not the actual max. You have to take the regulator apart. Betttail knows how, but it dangerous.
> 
> ...


Well I'll open up a spare hpt 500 reg to see if that's the case. If increasing the working pressure is too hard/dangerous I'll just keep it and be satisfied that I own a sgt 500. now time to find a mini matheson :redface:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You can just check the pdf and it has a picture of everything inside, see if there is a nut on there.

And out of all the times I search the bay in the past, I never once seen a mini matheson. I want one too.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah well lets hope a government lab gets a nice big grant and decides to upgrade LOL

there is a single stage 3817 matheson on ebay right now but the lp gauge is shot. finding a replacement would be too expensive and could also mean the regulator isn't working.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Another thing to consider is the replacement gauge, if you do somehow get pass it's max working pressure, then you need a new gauge.

And depending on the condition of the other gauge, you're either buying new (super expensive) or used (most likely won't match), so there a lot to consider. Unless you're cool with two gauges looking different. 

Best if you went for a regulator with a higher 15 psi max. I mean, if it was ever to be put on sale, then only reactors and some low grade diffusers would work. 

Even those cheap Fluval diffuser require 20+ psi. You get a Ferrari with a lock in speed limit. 

I think the SGT500 have those stickers on caps, which you can remove. You might be able to get pass 20 ish psi but I think that is the max.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

I have matching replacement gauges that I can pull from my other hpt 500's. The hpt 500 has a 25 psi stock gauge so if i can bump up the max working pressure to 20 psi i'll be happy. 

Usually i never buy regulators with a 15 psi cap but i've always wanted a sgt 500 even if it's just to admire. Realistically people who'd buy high end regulators use them for medium-large tanks which usually use reactors anyways. But i guess people see being limited by the 15 psi cap as a turn off. I'm currently running a stainless steel mini air products regulator which works like a champ and I have it hooked up to an atomic diffuser. perhaps I'll make/buy a reactor so i can use the sgt 500...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

neilshieh said:


> I have matching replacement gauges that I can pull from my other hpt 500's. The hpt 500 has a 25 psi stock gauge so if i can bump up the max working pressure to 20 psi i'll be happy.
> 
> Usually i never buy regulators with a 15 psi cap but i've always wanted a sgt 500 even if it's just to admire. Realistically people who'd buy high end regulators use them for medium-large tanks which usually use reactors anyways. But i guess people see being limited by the 15 psi cap as a turn off. I'm currently running a stainless steel mini air products regulator which works like a champ and I have it hooked up to an atomic diffuser. perhaps I'll make/buy a reactor so i can use the sgt 500...


I've always thought these reactors were pretty neat for small tanks. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+25948+24117&pcatid=24117


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> Yeah well lets hope a government lab gets a nice big grant and decides to upgrade LOL


That's...actually what we're doing now 

Just bought a new PCR machine and a new -80C freezer. No new regulators yet though.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yo Alan, is that a S series with Female NPT ports? Did you custom order that?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yo Alan, is that a S series with Female NPT ports? Did you custom order that?


No m series! I found a retired swag distributor. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AaronT said:


> I've always thought these reactors were pretty neat for small tanks. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+25948+24117&pcatid=24117


I've been thinking about getting one. Though building a pvc reactor would be cheaper. Is there any difference? I have a bunch of 5/8" hose barbs laying around so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> That's...actually what we're doing now
> 
> Just bought a new PCR machine and a new -80C freezer. No new regulators yet though.


is your organization a GOV contractor or actual part of the GOV? if it is later, off service parts/assets is a no no if for personal use. Not really sure about the procedures for off-service equipment if the organization is a contractor.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

neilshieh said:


> I've been thinking about getting one. Though building a pvc reactor would be cheaper. Is there any difference? I have a bunch of 5/8" hose barbs laying around so it shouldn't be too hard.


Those Ista ones have an impeller that breaks up the bubbles even more before they go through the reactor.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bettatail said:


> is your organization a GOV contractor or actual part of the GOV? if it is later, off service parts/assets is a no no if for personal use. Not really sure about the procedures for off-service equipment if the organization is a contractor.


I never said I was working for (or affiliated) with the government 

That being said, I routinely see equipment that is destined to be disposed of being scavenged.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is a new vts450. Jump on it while it last. 321339443938

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

I replaced the air products gauges with ss wikai gauges. These 2.5" gauges still look big for the ir6000. I'm thinking if getting a pair of 2" Ashcroft gauges. Any recommendation? 















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

just a heads up . there is a bunch of concoa 312 series on evilbay right now just got it for 40!!!!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Any reason this wouldn't be a good buy? 131126246394


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

wabisabi said:


> Any reason this wouldn't be a good buy? 131126246394


It is a used unit and might has an internal leakage. The price is too high to take a chance. Anything around $50 to $60 is good.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> It is a used unit and might has an internal leakage. The price is too high to take a chance. Anything around $50 to $60 is good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


30 day warranty so no worries about it being defective. I agree though the price is a tad steep.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

goneRogue said:


> 30 day warranty so no worries about it being defective. I agree though the price is a tad steep.


Yeah it's a hassle to disassemble everything and go through the return process. I have been through a few. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobeBean (Feb 11, 2014)

wintu said:


> just a heads up . there is a bunch of concoa 312 series on evilbay right now just got it for 40!!!!


hmm im not seeing these deals. are u sure it was 312 series?


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

kobeBean said:


> hmm im not seeing these deals. are u sure it was 312 series?


looks like they are all gone .


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

wintu said:


> looks like they are all gone .



Concoa 312 is big and heavy but the chrome plating does look nice though. I would get my fittings, solenoid, needle valve chrome plated.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> Concoa 312 is big and heavy but the chrome plating does look nice though. I would get my fittings, solenoid, needle valve chrome plated.


I disagree. 312's are actually pretty small compared to a lot of two stages.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

AlanLe said:


> Concoa 312 is big and heavy but the chrome plating does look nice though. I would get my fittings, solenoid, needle valve chrome plated.


Alan what is the beat place to get chrome fittings and etc. all the stuff i saw was either brass or SS


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

wintu said:


> Alan what is the beat place to get chrome fittings and etc. all the stuff i saw was either brass or SS


Some custom hot rod sites sell those fittings in chrome plated, but they are expensive. You can yelp for a local chrome plating shop and bring the parts to them. You can also do the chrome plating yourself with a kit purchase from many websites (Google it). 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

AlanLe said:


> Concoa 312 is big and heavy but the chrome plating does look nice though. I would get my fittings, solenoid, needle valve chrome plated.


 I have a 312, it's actually the opposite. It's one of the most compact dual stages out there, making it very desirable for our application.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

exv152 said:


> I have a 312, it's actually the opposite. It's one of the most compact dual stages out there, making it very desirable for our application.


I'm mistaken it with the 212 series. The Matheson 3870 is actually the smallest 2 stage I have seen. This one is from Bettatail:


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

AlanLe said:


> I'm mistaken it with the 212 series. The Matheson 3870 is actually the smallest 2 stage I have seen. This one is from Bettatail:




That is a nice build. Why didn't you use a chrome or SS elbow and bubble counter?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Mathman said:


> That is a nice build. Why didn't you use a chrome or SS elbow and bubble counter?


Betatail you have an answer? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mathman said:


> That is a nice build. Why didn't you use a chrome or SS elbow and bubble counter?


Bettatail is frugal. At least that's the conclusion I've come to. Adding to the overall cost of something you intend on making money off of doesn't make sense.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

AlanLe said:


> Some custom hot rod sites sell those fittings in chrome plated, but they are expensive. You can yelp for a local chrome plating shop and bring the parts to them. You can also do the chrome plating yourself with a kit purchase from many websites (Google it).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


chrome plating my own stuff  my wife will think that i've gone completely crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Mathman said:


> That is a nice build. Why didn't you use a chrome or SS elbow and bubble counter?


the elbow was indeed 316SS, so as the solenoid, 316SS, the bubble counter was what I had at the time, brass only.
(add: the elbow connects the metering valve and the bubble counter was brass, because the bubble counter was brass...)

That setup wasn't the final version, though, the final version was the complete 316SS, 
very short CGA 320 SS stem and nut, the matheson SS 3870, SS fittings, Burkert 2822 SS solenoid, and Parker H3L SS metering valve, also there was a SS swagelok check valve....
Tom Barr owns it now..












oldpunk78 said:


> Bettatail is frugal. At least that's the conclusion I've come to. Adding to the overall cost of something you intend on making money off of doesn't make sense.


depends, to keep the cost low was one of the reasons I did the intense research, just try to find the right parts at a price as low as possible, so for some parts, I know what I can use before someone else have any clue.
I can keep the cost low, still putting up systems in many different styles and with superior parts, I believe this is another aspect that separate me from other builders.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

What is a good choice for a small dual stage regulator? Besides the one mentioned above. On ebay I keep coming up with mini regulators that are plastic. Even if it had a set output pressure of 20 -30 psi that would be fine, but I don't think I've hit on the right search terms yet.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lecture bottle regulator.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

some good small dual stage regulators are the victor hpt 100 and victor vts 250 series. the former is much harder to find. Matt F over on the barrreport may be willing to order a new one for you from the factory. Though id hazard a guess that it costs atleast 400 dollars new if not more. 

small and dual stage regulators are more of a luxury. the vts 400 series and matheson model 8 or even the older harris 52 models or the old airco regulators would be sufficient and easy to find cheaply. remember... the cheap dual stage regulators give you the same sort of functionality you find with one of these super nice stainless steel ones.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> some good small dual stage regulators are the victor hpt 100 and victor vts 250 series. the former is much harder to find. Matt F over on the barrreport may be willing to order a new one for you from the factory. Though id hazard a guess that it costs atleast 400 dollars new if not more.
> 
> small and dual stage regulators are more of a luxury. the vts 400 series and matheson model 8 or even the older harris 52 models or the old airco regulators would be sufficient and easy to find cheaply. remember... the cheap dual stage regulators give you the same sort of functionality you find with one of these super nice stainless steel ones.


HPT100 were my victims as well.
I believe Matt didn't know anything about the Victor HPT100 model, not until I showed the pictures of this regulator on Barr Report.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> I replaced the air products gauges with ss wikai gauges. These 2.5" gauges still look big for the ir6000. I'm thinking if getting a pair of 2" Ashcroft gauges. Any recommendation?
> View attachment 283786
> 
> View attachment 283794
> ...



The swagelok gauge will look better on those.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> HPT100 were my victims as well.
> I believed Matt didn't know anything about the Victor HPT100 model, not until I showed the pictures of this regulator on Barr Report.


Did you get that hpt 100 on ebay? I remember a year or two ago I spotted two hpt 100's on ebay and I managed to haggle the seller down, but when he changed the buy it now price someone else bought it before me  gahhh LOL
All I remember is that the two victor hpt 100's had a smooth rounded second stage bump rather than the usual multi layered cone shape. I've yet to see one in working condition since.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> Lecture bottle regulator.


:thumbsup:
I just went checking them up, they are slick, really tiny and there are actually different models from different manufactures, all re-branded into Aldrich.

and one of the models is single stage version of the victor HPT100...
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/aldrich/z513113?lang=en&region=US

and, another stainless steel, a new version re-branded single stage Victor SGS 500, the price tag on this one, :confused1:
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/aldrich/z512974?lang=en&region=US


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> Did you get that hpt 100 on ebay? I remember a year or two ago I spotted two hpt 100's on ebay and I managed to haggle the seller down, but when he changed the buy it now price someone else bought it before me  gahhh LOL
> All I remember is that the two victor hpt 100's had a smooth rounded second stage bump rather than the usual multi layered cone shape. I've yet to see one in working condition since.


:hihi:

I had three, apparently I took two of them out of your hand, but only knew the story today.
those two were not the first HPT 100 I got, this one was:


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> :hihi:
> 
> I had three, apparently I took two of them out of your hand, but only knew the story today.
> those two were not the first HPT 100 I got, this one was:


Well atleast now I have closure on the case of "who sniped my regulators away from me after all my hard work haggling" :hihi: but better you than someone else LOL

The victor hpt 100's look very nice. The hpt 500 isn't that big imo so the form factor of the hpt 100 must be quite small.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

just got this  BTW is here reason to not to buy ss fittings from mcmaster ? looks like they are bit cheaper then swagelok


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

wintu said:


> just got this  BTW is here reason to not to buy ss fittings from mcmaster ? looks like they are bit cheaper then swagelok


Nice reg!!! How come I didnt see this one? Need to improve my searching.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

wintu said:


> BTW is here reason to not to buy ss fittings from mcmaster ? looks like they are bit cheaper then swagelok


It depends on how large of an order you put in. I don't know about swagelok, but mcmastercarr charges a handling fee on top of shipping that makes small orders uneconomical.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is the price on Airgas for the Parker IR600. Pretty scary eh?
http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=403&product=Y12C445BFFL


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I the only one posting in this thread? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

The Parker / Airgas link didn't work for me.



Where can I track down a shiny cga320 nipple and nut?

I'm also looking for a spare 1/4mpt to 1/8 fpt adapter... as well as a 1/8npt to 1/4 tube adapter if anyone has those lying around.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Teaser....








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> Teaser....
> View attachment 286330
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Been there, done that.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> Been there, done that.


Don't you love the ir6000?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup. It's my favorite. The machining is very nice.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

matheson stainless steel 3810, need some good cleaning.
380853126598

Airproducts, nice condition, oldpunk built some nice systems with this regulator.
261264121264

A nice Concoa 315, rarer than the 312 model, I like the LP side on extend arm, and actually this model was one of my early personal co2 systems.
171128668370

solenoids, try to order the SMC VDW21 from SMCpneumatics, suitable models are VDW21-5G-1-01N, VDW21-5F-1-01N, both 24V DC input, and VDW21-6G-1-01N, VDW21-6F-1-01N, both 12V DC input.
Do not order the other high voltage inputs SMC VDW21, for example, a 110V AC input model VDW21-3G-1-01N, because there is no ground prone for these high voltage models!


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

Do not order from the PLC website. I ordered 2 of the vdw21-5g-01n on february 26 because the website said they have them in stock. A week later I get an email from them with a quote for the part that I already ordered. I contacted them to find out out what's going on and when they'll ship my solenoids and they said that they will probably get them from the vendor "on OR about April 1." Don't know what to do but wait since I already paid for them.


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention that they do a $50 minimum order. They tack on whatever is left to make up the difference of a total of $50.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nickao said:


> Do not order from the PLC website. I ordered 2 of the vdw21-5g-01n on february 26 because the website said they have them in stock. A week later I get an email from them with a quote for the part that I already ordered. I contacted them to find out out what's going on and when they'll ship my solenoids and they said that they will probably get them from the vendor "on OR about April 1." Don't know what to do but wait since I already paid for them.



I ordered 4 of the Brooks valves a while ago, from PLC, they only shipped one because there wasn't enough quantity, turned out the single piece wasn't the model that I ordered( received a better model), and for the non filled quantity, they did refund me.
PLC stands in middle of the logistic supply chain, they deal with the order, stock and source request discrepancy all the time, so it is a common practice between distributors to show some parts that they don't have or simply fail to show what they have, and some parts seen "back order" more often than others.


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

How long did you have to wait for your parts and refund. I don't know if I should buy another solenoid or wait and maybe not get the parts from them. The solenoid is the last piece I need to complete my build besides some fittings.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nickao said:


> How long did you have to wait for your parts and refund. I don't know if I should buy another solenoid or wait and maybe not get the parts from them. The solenoid is the last piece I need to complete my build besides some fittings.


A week.

but for the parts they don't have in stock, better cancel the order before they send the request to the original source, because it will take some time to search the stock of original source and a couple routes and transactions for the parts to reach the final destination.
anyway, you will get your refund if you don't get the solenoids.


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

K thanks Bettatail. I'm going call them tomorrow to see if I can cancel the order. Do you have any recommendations on other sites or solenoid beside the ones you mention a couple of post ago.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Swagelok single stage. They're still rare. 291099564935

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> Swagelok single stage. They're still rare. 291099564935
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I thought I read somewhere or someone told me that swagelok regulators are kinda funky for our use? I don't really remember the exact wording but the gist of it was that theres something going on with the swageloks that make it less ideal for our purposes. This was from a person who built a lot of co2 systems and had a reputation too. Any thoughts?

They look nice though, but way too expensive for most of our tastes haha.


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

Seriously think about building a regulator just for the fun of it. Thinking of pulling the trigger on this one if you still think its a good body to build from.

261264121264


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> I thought I read somewhere or someone told me that swagelok regulators are kinda funky for our use? I don't really remember the exact wording but the gist of it was that theres something going on with the swageloks that make it less ideal for our purposes. This was from a person who built a lot of co2 systems and had a reputation too. Any thoughts?
> 
> They look nice though, but way too expensive for most of our tastes haha.


I think it was oldpunk that said he had lots of issues with Swagelok regulators (please don't quote me on that). I don't think any specifics were given.



alaskajeff said:


> Seriously think about building a regulator just for the fun of it. Thinking of pulling the trigger on this one if you still think its a good body to build from.
> 
> 261264121264


Price is high but it's a nice regulator.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

rdmustang1 said:


> I think it was oldpunk that said he had lots of issues with Swagelok regulators (please don't quote me on that). I don't think any specifics were given.


It was me but I could have just been wicked unlucky. What they didn't like for me was the starting and stopping the flow of gas with a solenoid. Something was getting stuck internally I think. I have some thoughts on why but it's just speculation.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> I thought I read somewhere or someone told me that swagelok regulators are kinda funky for our use? I don't really remember the exact wording but the gist of it was that theres something going on with the swageloks that make it less ideal for our purposes. This was from a person who built a lot of co2 systems and had a reputation too. Any thoughts?
> 
> They look nice though, but way too expensive for most of our tastes haha.


There is something going on with swagelok regulator? I can use the same phrase for the sgt500 lol. I have a swagelok regulator and it has been working perfectly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

ahhh yeah i remembered it was someone prominent. 
@alan your swagelok build looks sick! only reason i was asking was because i remembered someone saying something about not using them. good to know that they work fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are the Concoa 312 and the ss330. I haven't seen any other concoa 330 build except one from Bettatail. 















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> Here are the Concoa 312 and the ss330. I haven't seen any other concoa 330 build except one from Bettatail.
> View attachment 287722
> 
> View attachment 287730
> ...


I made a couple too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

3 hour 30% off sale at www.zorotools.com from 11 am - 2 pm CST today.
They carry a lot of the nice parker brass fittings and other various DIY tools and materials.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

How much should I pay for a used stainless steel regulator?
How much is worth of buy one?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> I made a couple too.


This is a nice setup. The 300 series has a unique look.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> How much should I pay for a used stainless steel regulator?
> 
> How much is worth of buy one?




30-50 dollars shipped.

edit: i assumed you were talking about buying from ebay. if you meant from someone who builds systems then it really depends on model, condition, and demand. the criteria that alan posted below is very similar to what i use to price regulators.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

flowerfishs said:


> How much should I pay for a used stainless steel regulator?
> How much is worth of buy one?


It depends on what you are looking at. I usually use these guidelines to come up with the price.
1. Retail price
2. Condition
3. Popularity (on the forums)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> 30-50 dollars shipped.
> 
> edit: i assumed you were talking about buying from [Ebay Link Removed] if you meant from someone who builds systems then it really depends on model, condition, and demand. the criteria that alan posted below is very similar to what i use to price regulators.


 
yes. that's what I mean from free bay.
I mean a dual stage SS regulator.


30 to 50 shipped? any kind of deal like this on free bay?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> yes. that's what I mean from free bay.
> I mean a dual stage SS regulator.
> 
> 
> 30 to 50 shipped? any kind of deal like this on free bay?


There are always killer deals on ebay :icon_lol:
you just needa know where to look and what to search up. It takes a lot of work to trawl ebay (which is part of the reason why custom/pre built systems cost so much. we have to spend time looking for suitable regulators and we take the risk of buying duds that don't work) but if you have the time and patience i guarantee you could find a sweet deal. Albeit in the past few years good deals have become harder and harder to come by because advocating diy builds fuels demand on ebay and drives the prices up, but they're still there. I don't buy as many regulators as I used to but when I do search ebay I've been able to find concoa 412's and SS air product regulators for 30-40 dollars shipped. 2 years ago I bought all my hpt 500's for 30 shipped a piece. Now all I can find are people selling them for 100 dollars. 
Best deals come from people who mislabel their auction or don't know what they're selling.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

finally i build my own shiny regulator , thanks to all you guys in the regulator section  
concoa 312 
stc selenoid valve
parker h3l metering valve









cga 320 nipple and nut will be changed this week to make it complete


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice build Wintu!


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

Good job looks sweet.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I've decided to keep two builds. I have an ALL stainless steel and an ALL brass unit completely set up for use. Here's one of them.















































































































Cristian


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Just finished my 100% stainless steel baby.

Enjoy.






































Cristian.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm just gonna ask because it doesn't make sense to me; why go through the trouble of using the tube fittings and the use push to connect couplers? 



Mathman said:


> I've decided to keep two builds. I have an ALL stainless steel and an ALL brass unit


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

They are beautiful, well done, mathman, you put a lot of efforts into both the systems.
And after you and Alan's two output parker system, I am thinking about making some more multiple output rigs, but not have the time, :-(

Anyway, there are some were built couple weeks ago, not much special, single stage, just small in size, the rare matheson miniature reg.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> I'm just gonna ask because it doesn't make sense to me; why go through the trouble of using the tube fittings and the use push to connect couplers?



Aesthetics. You could argue that the coupler is so close to the regulator but again...it was my own personal choice as I think the brass tube fitting fits the whole brass look of the unit. 

Cristian


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> I'm just gonna ask because it doesn't make sense to me; why go through the trouble of using the tube fittings and the use push to connect couplers?


Push to connect is not permanent, and fast disconnect/connect.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> They are beautiful, well done, mathman, you put a lot of efforts into both the systems.
> And after you and Alan's two output parker system, I am thinking about making some more multiple output rigs, but not have the time, :-(
> 
> Anyway, there are some were built couple weeks ago, not much special, single stage, just small in size, the rare matheson miniature reg.



Thanks! I enjoyed assembling both regulators. I wish I can continue doing more but It's better to stop. 

I have extra fittings and a brass Burkert 6011 I need to sell now.

I also have a 100% leak free HPT 500...

And another parker nv.

Time to get rid of all.

Cristian

PS. I like the miniature matheson. How good are those Push connect with built in NV?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Stay tuned!!!! I have an assembly line coming up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Not that good compare to most the metering valves that we use, but if I put it this: ADA co2 system, use the same needle valve, but the bigger flow 1/8 inlet version.
You may have better idea.



AlanLe said:


> Stay tuned!!!! I have an assembly line coming up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You have some nice regulators, can't wait to see more beautiful systems that you are going to build.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Mathman said:


> Just finished my 100% stainless steel baby.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I remember when you were giving me tips on using teflon on my first regulator build. You recommended me a 1/4 plug that made leak testing way easier. Man, that was so long ago. 

Its nice to see another Matheson, welcome to the club! 











@ Bettatails

Hey, how is that needle valve working out for you? The smc on the Matheson mini, did you have to mod it to get a lower flow? I have the STC's clone of that and it only works when I mod the stem. I also found a low flow metering valve that not on your list, I'll pm you the pdf and you can see if it usable to us. I think it might be, and I haven't seen this company name at all.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Good stuff! I remember when you were giving me tips on using teflon on my first regulator build. You recommended me a 1/4 plug that made leak testing way easier. Man, that was so long ago.
> 
> Its nice to see another Matheson, welcome to the club!




Dude, that was indeed long time ago. The SS Matheson is so sexy.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ I can't make out the model number, what psi does it go to? Also, one of the cool things I like about the regulator is the cap on the adjustment knob. You can set it at a value you want and rotate the cap so the logo isn't upside down.

I know it's a cosmetic thing but I like seeing the logo straight and not all weird like my Conoca. 

But bro, that is ridiculously good looking Matheson. I'm jelly. And nice build with the Concoa, I never seen that configuration with the fabco, very nice.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Oh cool, it's about 30 psi max I'm guessing. Here something I'm wondering, if you got a low working pressure with two outputs, would that evenly split the pressure out of the needle valves?

PS - How long did that take to reach you from Stony, New York?


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Oh cool, it's about 30 psi max I'm guessing. Here something I'm wondering, if you got a low working pressure with two outputs, would that evenly split the pressure out of the needle valves?
> 
> PS - How long did that take to reach you from Stony, New York?



I have no problem keeping a steady flow for both outputs. 

3 days.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice! I like the 2inch gauges on those 3800, mine came with these over sized micky mouse ear gauges.


----------

